# SA 22.2.14 Who is up for a tuna chase on Monday?



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Russell and I are heading out from Middle River on Tuesday at 8am ( old mans hours) I think that Darren is over here and don't have his number, so am trying to reach him and anyone else that happens to be on island! Russell AKA Kanganoe, ( the fishing machine) has had a run of bad luck lately with busted lines, fish spitting hooks ( after an hour and a half to make it worse) and shark bitten fish. ( I haven't even managed a hook up in the last three trips!), so wer'e hoping to an exciting finale to the season. We can't complain with four yak caught bluefin this year between three of us with several sharked or lost, is far better than we have done previously. I hope I have something newsworthy to share on Tuesday night that doesn't involve sharks.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope that you each get a result!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck hope all goes well for you all,
hopefully I can get over next season
and have a good crack at them..


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Monday arv.
Got to the beach and found a fresh offshore breeze. Decided to go, hoping it would drop as it has in times past. Well, it picked up and when we a couple of k,s out ( Doesn't take long to do a couple of K's with a tail wind!)decided discretion was the better part of valour and turned tail, for a hard slog against 30 km/h wind and quite a chop that had sprung up. Found Darren at the beach who I knew was down from NSW and had been trying to contact. Also found a school of salmon near the beach and we managed to get a few of those as a consolation prize!
Darren and I are hoping for a snapper from Boxing Bay tomorrow early.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

15 out of 10 for trying, the wind has been very painful this year,
how does the longer stealth's go with the wind I find my 465 hard to handle 
sometimes,,
good old salmon a great back up A


----------

